# Rapido 924F heating



## bazzeruk

Just aquired a lovely example of this motorhome. Can anyone confirm for me that unless the electric heating option on the water heating unit is fitted, then the green switch above the heating control is disconnected? Also - is the number ring on the control unit to control the heating thermostat? Many thanks


----------



## josieb

Before 2005 it is usually hot water only. Would need to know a little bit more info to be sure. What year is your van?

Correct on numbers ring.


----------



## bazzeruk

2004 - THANKS


----------



## bazzeruk

So are you saying that I have a hot water option via the electric?


----------



## Coulstock

I have the 'immmersion' heating option controlled by the green switch above the heating/blowing controls ( but no electric heating) - mine is a 2004 Rapiodo - you can tell if you've got electric water heating by the part number on your Truma heater/blower it CE 6002 if it has the 500w heater fitted

Do you have a CBE control panel like this ??


----------



## bazzeruk

Yes - identical. It is a Trumatic 6002.Should the green light come on (on the switch) if it is working?


----------



## josieb

If you look on the side of the boiler for the serial no. if it reads EH it is gas and electric water and heating, if not it is electric hot water only.


----------



## josieb

6002 is hot water on gas and electric and central heating on gas only. If you follow me. And yes the green light should come on if it's working.
Just out of interest who did your hand over?


----------



## bazzeruk

I will be delighted even if it only does the hot water by electric! Should the green switch illuminate?


----------



## Coulstock

Yes - the green light comes on when the switch is operated - the 240v for the heater is supplied from the triple 240v CB - 1 CB to the heater, 1 CB to the fridge and 1 to the 240v/12v supply box.

Have you sussed out AUX1 and AUX2 switches yet ??

Harry


----------



## bazzeruk

Absolutely no idea what Aux 1 or 2 do. It was a private purchase, The owner I bought it from didn't know it had central locking or an invertor! The green light doesn't come on, so I am wondering if it is working or not. I got in touch with the first owner, who was of the opinion it only worked on gas. Cheers


----------



## bazzeruk

Whats the triple 240cb? Can you tell this is my first motorhome!!??


----------



## josieb

where are you looking, what is it in connection with?


----------



## Coulstock

Yes- 240v water heating is pretty essential in UK- its the first switch I put on when I hook up on site- I've read somewhere you can have the 500w 'collar' retro-fitted 

AUX 1 & AUX2 are auxiliary 12 v supplies that emerge on a 'pigtail' c/w grey chocbloc terminal from the 12v distribution panel. At first I thought it was a 240v supply as the colour coding ( BLUE/BROWN/GREEN/YELLOW) suggested it was a 240v but its actually 2 x 12v supplies (AUX1 & AUX2 ) plus a 'RUN' 12v I use to control my Reversing Camera - if you need to more - just pm me

Harry


----------



## Coulstock

bazzeruk said:


> Whats the triple 240cb? Can you tell this is my first motorhome!!??


The 240v triple CB is usually situated close to where your 240v site supply 'comes in' - the 240v supply is split 3 ways by a triple CB block. The supply goes to destinationss previously discussed. All CB's should be in th 'UP' position.

Harry

PS: In the Downloads section there is a .pdf file with Rapido CBE electric schematics - could be of some use if you've got some electrical know-how.


----------



## bazzeruk

Have no idea what the Aux switches do? It was private sale and the owner was a bit vague (didn't know it had central locking or how the Sigma alarm worked). The previous owner to him (from new) seemed to think it did not have the electric as an option. I guess you can tell this is my first motorhome!! What is the 240vCB?


----------



## Coulstock

bazzeruk said:


> Have no idea what the Aux switches do? It was private sale and the owner was a bit vague (didn't know it had central locking or how the Sigma alarm worked). The previous owner to him (from new) seemed to think it did not have the electric as an option. I guess you can tell this is my first motorhome!! What is the 240vCB?


240v CB = 240v Circuit Breaker - kinda like a resettable fuse ! - There are 3 mounted in a small rectangular block .- 1 cable in from the EHU point and 3 cables out as indicated.

Harry


----------



## bazzeruk

Sorry - yep know what a circuit breaker is and they are all on ok. I will check serial numbers etc tomorrow and see if the electric hot water works. Thanks both of you for all your help


----------



## Koppersbeat

Hi Barry,
Sounds as though you are having fun sorting it all out !

Our Aux 1 is connected to our satellite dish.It just depends what extras you have that have been joined up to that point.

I think you can get back copies of Rapido handbooks online.

If not why not send a pm (private message) to another member with the same van for advice.

You can find from the members list (drop down box from "Home" at top of page. There are 15 members listed with a 924.

"Beetee" seems to be the member most active recently.

Helen


----------



## bazzeruk

Confirmed today that I do have electric hot water heating - previous owners were not aware.

However, the main switch above the heating/hot water control dial does not illuminate green when switched on - only a minor issue - possibly a fuse?


----------



## ColinC

*Rapido 924F Heating*

Hi Bazzeruk

We have a 9048df, similar to yours but on an ALKO chassis, and it has the Truma C 6002 EH. I confess I found the controls a bit tricky at first; had to have the manual in my hand each time I used the Truma in the first year! Do you have the Truma manual? If not and if yours is indeed the C 6002 EH then I would be happy to send you a photocopy of the relevant pages. Send me a PM with your name and address if you would like me to do that.

Colin


----------



## Coulstock

bazzeruk said:


> Confirmed today that I do have electric hot water heating - previous owners were not aware.
> 
> However, the main switch above the heating/hot water control dial does not illuminate green when switched on - only a minor issue - possibly a fuse?


The 'green ' illumination will be provided by a 240v neon -which will be part of the switch- they're usually quite robust.

Good news about the heating - pretty essential in UK unless you want to burn off a lot of gas when you pitch up. - We put our 240v water heating on when we hook up on site and switch it off when we leave site. There's no appreciable 'heating up' of the Truma boiler when the water heating is on all the time . When I want really hot water e.g when my wife decides its a hair washing morning then I put the Gas water heating ( +60 setting) on at the same time as the 240v for an hour or so - the boiler does get hot when in the combination.

Harry


----------



## Codfinger

*Rapido heating*

First of all you will need to select the power source ie electric or gas or both, 1 squiggle= 1kw 2squiggle 2kw or gas(flame motif) or gas+1kw or 2kw, if you want just hot water rotate the outer of the knob with the thermostat control in the centre to either 40 degrees or 60 degrees, for just heating rotate the outer to flame motif and set thermostat to desired temp, for heating and hot water rotate outer to flame motif=60.
You will find that heating just on electric is ok until it gets really cold then you will need to boost with gas as well, once van is warm you can go back to just electric.
Dont forget you will need to fill and purge your boiler and water system of air before using either (fill water tank swith on water pump, control for this is the swith marked with a tap on control panel) open all taps until all air is out of sytem. now the tricky bit you will need to find and close the water tank drain tap and also the frost stat which has a red button on it (this prevents your boiler freezing when not in use and causing expensive damage but has a nasty habit of opening and draining boiler as soon as the temp dips towards freezing some folk put a clothes peg on it but remember to remove when not in use) if your boiler still does not work there is a trip button actually on the boiler itself.
If at anytime you get a red light showing on heater controls this indicates a fault ie gas has run out.or has not been able to light, just try switching off then on again.
Another tip worth noting before moving off in van or turning off the power on main control panel allways switch off heating and allow system to go thro its shut off sequence (till you hear fan switch off)
hope this not too confusing
Chris


----------



## bazzeruk

That's very useful - many thanks. Cheers


----------



## Codfinger

*Rapido heating*

No prob let me know if you are still having difficulties.


----------



## mable58

hello, we have just bought a Rapido,924f although an old girl 2005, immaculate condition, the lady lovingly looked after her, and I thank her,we bought her from bentley motorhomes in colchester, very good team.
I wanted to find out if there is a members club, and another query my built in rubbish bin on the door does not seem to work that well, any helpful suggestions as to where to put a bin , as limited space .
brownie


----------



## bazzeruk

mable58 said:


> hello, we have just bought a Rapido,924f although an old girl 2005, immaculate condition, the lady lovingly looked after her, and I thank her,we bought her from bentley motorhomes in colchester, very good team.
> I wanted to find out if there is a members club, and another query my built in rubbish bin on the door does not seem to work that well, any helpful suggestions as to where to put a bin , as limited space .
> brownie


Excited to find another 924F owner! Ours is 2004, also immaculate - bought ours privately - our first one. Lovely little motorhome - ideal for just the two of us. I don't know about a members club, I am afraid. We only store carrier bags in the bin and then put one on a hook to use for the rubbish. Hope you get on well with the Rapido - is this your first one? Cheers Bazzer


----------



## PeteandMe

On the pull out unit just below or under the sink. There is space/ room to put a plastic food container with a lid. Done this on our 785. Presume that your van has a similar setup.


----------



## Coulstock

mable58 said:


> I wanted to find out if there is a members club, and another query my built in rubbish bin on the door does not seem to work that well, any helpful suggestions as to where to put a bin , as limited space .
> brownie


Nice van - we've got an '04 742f - one previous owner who fitted this waste bag holder to the inside of the habitation door -works a treat -don't know where he got it - fixes to the door with 2 screws. We use the doors 'bin' for a roll of waste bags, washing up liquid, clothes pegs, spare dish clothes and sponges.

Harry


----------

